# I got me some Lagavulin



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I just got me a new bottle of Lagavulin (laga-voolin) :tg :al Just one of my favs.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

RJT said:


> I just got me a new bottle of Lagavulin (laga-voolin) :tg :al Just one of my favs.


Umm..what is it?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Umm..what is it?


A great single malt scotch.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

great? no no, it is "TEH AWESOME". that's right, i said it...."TEH AWESOME". enjoy, my friend. one of these days, i'm gonna spring for the 12 year reserve and try it out....thus far, i've only had the 16.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> I just got me a new bottle of Lagavulin (laga-voolin) :tg :al Just one of my favs.


Are we going to pair it with ................ ?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> great? no no, it is "TEH AWESOME". that's right, i said it...."TEH AWESOME".


:tpd: One of the truly top notch malts. A glass of this with a Monte #2 is heaven on earth. Enjoy!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

NICE. One of my favorites! 

Enjoy!


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I've never had any. How does it compare to Glenlivet?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I love Lagavulin, this along with the Macallan's are my go to single malts...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Anybody able to get Lagavulin 16yo bottled around 1990 as opposed to more recent? 

It is supposed to be something special, according to some aficionados. It is marked by a White Horse label, instead of a Port Ellen label. I've never come across it, but would love to try it.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

jloutlaw said:


> I've never had any. How does it compare to Glenlivet?


No comparison. Lagavulin is one of my favorites and I just don't find Glenlivet enjoyable at all.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll have to give it a try. I just hate to pay the price, but it's not much more than the Glenlivet.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

JOutlaw,
I would try to find it in a bar and sample it first. Lagavulin (and other scotch from Islay) have a very, very peaty and medicinal quality that can be very "love it or hate it". 

That being said, scotch from Islay is some of my favorite alcoholic beverages, and I hated it at first. I bought a bottle of Laphroaig (the distillery next door to Lagavulin), opened it, said "YUCK" and forgot about it. Months later, I was strangely intrigued and tasted it again and thought, WOW, this is great!!


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

jloutlaw said:


> I've never had any. How does it compare to Glenlivet?


Like a Cuban Bolivar compares to a Macanudo. :tu


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Like a Cuban Bolivar compares to a Macanudo. :tu


Good analogy :tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

jloutlaw said:


> I've never had any. How does it compare to Glenlivet?


I wouldn't write off Glenlivet altogether. Their basic scotch isn't exceptional, but they have some rare, vintage bottles,e.g., 28 - 29yo, that are rated very high.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> A great single malt scotch.


Yeah,

It's HarryCulo's favorite. I think when I brought a bottle into LJ's once, he said it tasted like "bacon fat". Oh well....at least I know what to get him for Xmas!

ATL


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> Like a Cuban Bolivar compares to a Macanudo. :tu


Makes me want to try Lagavulin even more! Thanks!


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

I love Lagavulin, but, then again I am a PeatMonster. In fact, I just finished a bottle of the Compass Box "Peat Monster". Islay produces such interestingly flavored, highly complex Scotches. I love the taste of the sea that their being aged below sea level brings them.
If you get really 'brave', try Laphroaig!! Talk about love it or hate it? The Scotch that coined the phrase!!:tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> If you get really 'brave', try Laphroaig!! Talk about love it or hate it? The Scotch that coined the phrase!!:tu


Love it! :ss


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hoplophile said:


> Love it! :ss


:tpd: :al


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

jloutlaw said:


> I've never had any. How does it compare to Glenlivet?


In a clompletely different class. Glenlivet could be considered "cooking Scotch" when compared to it. Legavulin is just so much richer and complex. It will totally overwhelm your palate though if you are new to Scotch.

Glenlivet and Glenfiddich are ideal starting points for SM drinkers IMO. Once you have been drinking SM for awhile you can start experimenting with Islays.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't know if the deal is still on, but for quite some time HiTime had an on-going sale with Lagavulin 16 for $49.99 - best price I've seen in several years.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

For some reason HiTime can only ship overnight air to my area. Several other places have no problem shipping ground.

Every now and then they get in something unique or have a special that makes paying for airmail worth it anyway though. (Such as the Lismore Legend 21 y/o for $75 they have that I just bought). 

Regular Lismore has no age statement but is a cheap substitution for Balvenie if you love Speyside. It has strong tofee notes, a few floral notes, but an abrupt finish. But for $14 - $17 a bottle (now that the Scotch "mini-boom" seems to be over) it is hard to beat. The additional aging adds complexity (but I can't pick out the flavors yet) and really enhances the finish. Being the cheap ass I am though, now that I have tried the 21 year old I will probably just go back to the cheap stuff..

:al


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

txmatt said:


> In a clompletely different class. Glenlivet could be considered "cooking Scotch" when compared to it. Legavulin is just so much richer and complex. It will totally overwhelm your palate though if you are new to Scotch.
> 
> Glenlivet and Glenfiddich are ideal starting points for SM drinkers IMO. Once you have been drinking SM for awhile you can start experimenting with Islays.


Thanks for the advice. I have a couple of bottles of Glenlivet and it is my first single malt. I'll wait until I finish them to try Legavulin.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

jloutlaw said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have a couple of bottles of Glenlivet and it is my first single malt. I'll wait until I finish them to try Legavulin.


It is much easier to like Highlands SM. (such as Glenlivet) when you are new to Scotch, than it is to enjoy an Islay. Glenlivet is in the Speyside region of Highlands SMs and this is a good area to stick for a while. I would venture there are at least 60 Speyside distilleries to sample. Of course there is no reason to sample more than a handful but there is a reason people start SM scotch on these..

There are a lot of people who LOVE Islay SM. You will often read statements such as "Lagavulin is the definitive Single Malt Scotch" however I can guarantee you a person making such a statement would not have liked it as his second bottle. Islay tastes like peaty, earthy, Nyquil to the new Scotch drinker. Since I am just going back to Scotch after a several year hiatus I will be avoiding Islays for at least 5 or 6 bottles.

If you really MUST go to an Islay, a northern one is a better way to ease your way into it IMHO. Consider Oban or one of the "B's" (Bunnahabhain, Bowmore, Bruichladdich) first.

:2; my opinion might not be worth even that much.. There are Scotch gods among us that can talk about special bottlings and such with personal experience. I have just sampled around the island a bit.

-Matt-


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

:2; my opinion might not be worth even that much.. There are Scotch gods among us that can talk about special bottlings and such with personal experience. I have just sampled around the island a bit.

-Matt-[/QUOTE]

That sounds like good advice. I'm not sure what peat taste like!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well all of this Scotch talk and this was bound to happen!

I have been looking for a particular release of Bruichladdich for a while now. All of this Islay talk and I had to seek it out. Thanks to BillyBarue putting me on to winesearcher and I found it.

I decided to add a Lowland so that I could have 3 regions represented in my cabinet and a some Rye whiskey just because.

Bruichladdich Scotch Whiskey, 3D Peat
Auchentoshan Scotch Whiskey, 10 year
Michters Small Batch Rye

-Matt-


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Well all of this Scotch talk and this was bound to happen!
> 
> I have been looking for a particular release of Bruichladdich for a while now. All of this Islay talk and I had to seek it out. Thanks to BillyBarue putting me on to winesearcher and I found it.
> 
> ...


Nice selection. :tu


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

RJT said:


> Nice selection. :tu


Thanks! I am sure you are loving your Lagavulin right now as well.. :tu

I really got excited about the 3D1 when I saw it was compared to a Trimbach Gewurz in their product sheet. I am very fond of Alsace wine and the fact they narrowed it down to being more like a Trimbach than a Deiss really drew me in. It will be interesting to see if this is true or just good marketing.
http://www.bruichladdich.com/wwwproduct/pdfsheets/3d1/3dsellsheet.pdf

I probably won't crack open the bottle for a while as I really do need to excersize my palate for a while before taking on something with 3 levels of peat. I just wasn't sure if I would be able to find the bottle again. Maybe I should buy a second? Then again I know I want to pick up some Ben Nevis and Littlemill soon..

Sipping some of my Lismore 21 right now, life is good!


----------



## ncohafmuta (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not a big Trimbach fan. I do like Deiss though. Zind-humbrecht is probably my fav. of the Alsace producers.

-Tony


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

I totally disagree with the previous Glenlivet analogie.........

Laga is without question one of the best Single Malts on the planet @ the price point(around 50bucks a 1/5th here) and worth every penny.

I'm a recovering Alcoholic so my days of Drinking are(hopefully) long over. 

Ironicly I could make a bottle of the above last me a year+ but a case of beer wouldn't last three days.


----------

